# [SOLVED] The Suffering running on the wrong monitor



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently bought the suffering for pc, but when i run the game it keeps starting on the secondary monitor of my 2 displays instead of the one that is set as the main.

I have tried to force it to run windowed with the -w prefix on the shortcut so i can move it, and tried alt and enter, both wont work. I have also tried running as administrator and tried the 1.1 patch, which refuses to install, later i learned it wont work with the european version:S.

I even tried unplugging my secondary monitor but this causes the game to have a "failed to initialise 3d display" error:sigh:.

I have never run into this problem before on any game so any help would be appreciated :smile:.


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The Suffering running on the wrong monitor*

Hey again, sorry for the double post but I have managed to fix this problem.

If anyone else has it, if you hold down shift while double clicking its desktop icon you will bring up its config program, and i was able to tell it to use the right monitor by selecting the other driver file:smile:.


----------

